# here kitty piggy....



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I would pass on this e-mail...In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth to a rare set of triplet tiger cubs. Unfortunately, due to complications in the pregnancy, the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size, they died shortly after birth. The mother tiger after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started to decline in health, although physically she was fine. The veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had caused the tigress to fall into a depression. The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogate another mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve. After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to the mourning mother. The veterinarians decided to try something that had never been tried in a zoo environment. Sometimes a mother of one species will take on the care of a different species. The only orphans" that could be found quickly, were a litter of weaner pigs. The zoo keepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the babies around the mother tiger. Would they become cubs or pork chops?? Take a look....... you won't believe your eyes!! 
View attachment 20589


View attachment 20590


View attachment 20591


View attachment 20592


And the Lion shall lay down with the lamb. OK, so the tiger will lay down with the piglet... Live simply, love generously, care deeply, speak kindly. And then--share this...


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

So cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry to burst everyone's bubble..but her I go...

hope you'll still like me.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/tigerpig.asp


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Bummer, still cute though....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Darn. I really liked that story. Oh well, they're really cute, nonetheless.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

How cute are they 
It's a bummer that the story isn't real but at least the pictures are.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are cute, I love Snopes for that very reason. So much put out there is a fabrication. The photos still made me smile though!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No! I loved this one!!! Actually DH ruined it for me.
Amy- I will be sure to not post pictures of the Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda! Ha! 

And I was just lecturing my son on how if he believes in "magic" and dreams they become real.

I'm a hypocrite, aren't I ?!


----------

